# Excel: Zeitangabe in Dezimal-Zahl umwandeln



## pirate man (30. Mai 2006)

hallo

ich erstell mir grad eine stundenliste im excel und häng da an einem punkt
wie kann ich eine zeitangabe in eine dezimal-zahl umwandeln

beispiel:
07:30 bis 16:00 ergibt 00:30 überstunden, das soll als 0,5 ausgegeben werden
das gleiche soll auch mit einem negativen wert funktionieren: 07:30 bis 15:00 soll -0,5 anzeigen

ich hoffe ich hab mein problem verständlich geschildert
schon mal dankeschön


----------



## metalgear (30. Mai 2006)

Hi 

Hast Du schonmal versucht, die Zeitangaben generell als Prozentwerte zu behandeln? So hättest Du sie schonmal im Dezimal Format und müsstest die Gleichung nur noch nach dem gewünschten Wert hin auflösen. 

Ob Dir damit jetz geholfen ist? Ich weiss nich


----------

